# Battle Of The 30w Mods - Evic Supreme 30w Vs Cana Mods 30w



## Chef Guest (30/7/14)

So this is my first review on gear to go up on the forum! Please comment and add any more info that is relevant. No Sigelei 30W here, as I've never used one. 
I should start by saying that I'm a lover of all things vape. I started my journey in October of last year, in an attempt to get off the cigarettes after trying a pull on a friend of a friends kangertech evod. It was weird at first but I figured that I had nothing to lose. 

I've only been tobacco free for just under 4 months, having bounced between smokes and vaping until I got my first VV/VW mod. This (respect to @Gizmo) was the turning point for me, and enabled me to give up smoking entirely. 

I am a self confessed gear slut and always have to have the newest and shiniest gear! Vaping and all that goes with it has now replaced cigarettes and playstation games as my major spend.

Anyway, enough with the brain farts! Let's get on with it!

The Evic supreme 30W is a phenomenal device. It's beautifully designed, having a clean and smooth body and a crisp and clear display. The technology that has gone into the design of this device confirms that Evic spared no expense in designing this mod to be the game changer in the ecig business. From the solid design to the massive display with it's million and one variable settings, to the very clever and comprehensive software program that allows you to adjust settings for the display interface from your pc while connected via USB (through which it can also be charged) as well as upload screen savers, start up graphics and personalised logos or pictures to the main screen. It even has a feature that allows you to set up a very specialised wattage curve so that you can indirectly control exactly how much power is delivered over a certain amount of time! I must confess that I've never used this feature, but on paper it's extremely impressive. 

However it's not all unicorns and rainbows with this device. No atomiser ever sits flush with the top ring. EVER. I don't know why it was designed this way, but it irritates me and creates concern around dropping or possibly sitting on it and snapping off the 510 base of the atomiser inside the connection. I doubt that this has happened to anyone at the time of writing, but for me this is both a major design flaw, both practically and aesthetically. 

The fact that this device can be charged via USB is definitely a plus, as the battery life is really nothing to write home about. If you have the kind of job where you sit at a desk all day this would most likely not be an issue for you, as you can just plug it into the usb on your pc, but as I'm constantly on the go it presents a rather fundamental problem. I attribute the very poor battery life to the huge screen and all of the power that it must drain while in use. That being said, even with the device in stealth mode, it still doesn't last the day. And I don't kill it either. I'm normally comfortable between 11w and 16.5w for my all day vape and this device just can't make it through the day. It will demolish 2 2500mah efest batteries in one day! So regardless of the ability to charge, I still have to carry a spare battery around. 

This this is heavy. Made from stainless steel, it certainly has a good weight about it, but is impractical when I take of the chef's jacket and put on the suit for meetings. It's far from being low profile either. And dwarfs most other cylindrical VV/VW mods outright. Now put a kayfun 3.1 on. See where I'm going with this?

In terms of ease of use, evic has opted for a single button system with a rather clever selection ring that allows you to cycle through the extensive menu, change settings and adjust your wattage. A nice feature is the 3 rotation auto increase/decrease for your preferred power output, however I find that I never get the twist sequence quite right and by the time the numbers start ticking up or down I'm already halfway to where I wanted to be anyway. I have also wondered about what kind of lifespan this ring would have long term. And then when it breaks? Maybe @Rowan Francis would be able to do the MacGuyver thing on it but in all likelihood I'd imagine a trip to Shenzen would be in order...

I'm not going to get into all of the options that are available for customisation. They are far too numerous to mention for this thread or my thumbs as I furiously type away on my mobile. Suffice it to say that if you like bells and whistles, you'll love this!

Next in my line of fire is the Cana Mods 30W box mod. Mine is green! 

This is almost the complete opposite of the supreme. It's green... Is a box. Is nowhere near as impressive as the Evic and technologically is in the stone age by comparison. 

Made from a single piece of billeted aluminium, it houses the dna chip and 18650 battery with surprising grace! Looking at it I immediately imagined that it would be extraordinarily heavy. It proved me wrong.

As a box, I thought that it would be cumbersome to carry around with me in pockets and uncomfortable in the hand while vaping away. It proved me wrong.

I was then certain (as only I can be) that the battery life would be just as poor as the supreme, only lasting me half a day and forcing me to carry around a spare battery and a screwdriver for when the inevitable battery change loomed! It proved me wrong... (I should point out that at the time of writing it has been off the charger for 18 hours and still has a fair amount of life left in it! This is using exactly the same efest 2500mah battery as in the supreme. )

It is remarkably simple in its operation. The fire button wakes it up with one hit (no 5 on 5 off nonsense). The fire button then fires the device. It also puts it into lock mode with 5 hits but I never use this. It has 2 more buttons as well. One to adjust the wattage up, one to adjust it down. It is variable wattage only! 
That's it! That's literally all it does!

For me all of this comes down to a very simple principle. Do what you do extremely well rather than being a jack of all trades. The little green box (I call him Shrek! ) isn't trying to win any competitions. It knows what it's about and gets on with it without any fuss. 

That's not to say that the supreme doesn't excell as a PV, despite all of my criticism. It's fantastic and really does a great job of wowing people with it's laundry list of features and future vaping tech. It delivers a really good vape as you'd expect from a device of this calibre, and if you compare it to an original Hana mods in terms of features and price, it will give you your value for money wrapped up beautifully with a little bow on top. Even considering the price of the Cana clone, it seems like a better choice. A few more hundred bucks and you get an original product with all the extras thrown in!

But for all that, Shrek has stolen my heart. With his terrible dress sense, unconventional colours and seemingly backward tech; the appeal lies in the simplicity. It just works. And doesn't require me to work to make it work. And for me that really makes all the difference. I love vaping so much! And something that I love should surely be fun, relaxing and unintimidating. 

I like to look at it as an analogy of cars. You can take all of the technical genius of the Germans and end up with an Audi R8 which is absolutely superb in every way, or the flair and passion of the Italians and create something like a Ferrari or alpha romeo that resonates with a soul of it's own, despite being the different and sometimes difficult child.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Time for bed...

Peace!



Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

Thanks for sharing your views @Chef Guest 
I enjoyed the read. You write very well
Love the name "shrek" for your green reliable box with soul

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Thanks, an enjoyable read. And I agree with you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (30/7/14)

This review has me seriously torn between the two. I love the whole tech part of the eVic but I am also on the go a lot. My wife is even opting for the eVic as she says it looks nicer than the ugly box. Nothing I say can convince her it's good looking actually. Decisions decisions


----------



## Morne (30/7/14)

Awesome read!!! I agree 100%. My black box is just getting on with it, like you said... It just works!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (30/7/14)

fantastic review!! I look forward to many more you do!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (30/7/14)

Thanks guys. I just had some time to kill and couldn't sleep again so I just shared my thoughts. @Riddle try to turn her around. She'll thank you eventually. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Riddle (31/7/14)

Testing this baby out to see how it goes. So far liking it alot


----------

